

"Most people don't even know what a rootkit is" - FSecurePal
http://www.f-secure.com/weblog/archives/00002058.html?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter

======
tdoggette
I haven't bought anything with Sony's name on it since then.

